# Osage Orange



## djg (Jun 27, 2020)

A while back I got a small hedge log and cut firewood rounds from another log. I've only started to process it so there are no photos yet. I noodled one round and am amazed at how little usable wood there is inside. A lot of wind shake going on. The pieces I did mill on my bandsaw are no particular size; I was just trying to work around the wind shake. Is this common for OO or is it just the particular tree I have. I would like to get a few bowl and pot blanks, even small ones, but I don't know if that's going to be possible.

Also, I have some Red Bud that pretty cracked inside. Pretty bad. I don't think any of it will be usable.


----------



## phinds (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes, it's common in OO. Not universal, but common.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 30, 2020)

I've cut ALOT of Osage and I'd say 90% have wind shake and considerable cracking and checking in the centers yield even for blanks on a log is actually pretty bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 30, 2020)

These are all Osage logs I have in yard atm can't see real well but centers of every log are bad and bigger the log bigger the bad spot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## djg (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes that's the way mine are. Still I've got a few more rounds left that I may be able to salvage a piece or two to play with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2020)

Osage cracks horribly and quickly once it's cut. Ideally, you should seal it with Anchorseal as soon as you can when the tree is cut down, then every time you mill it. Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 1, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> These are all Osage logs I have in yard atm can't see real well but centers of every log are bad and bigger the log bigger the bad spot.
> 
> View attachment 189884
> 
> View attachment 189885


Wow those are some straight osage logs! Usually crooked in my experience...


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 1, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Wow those are some straight osage logs! Usually crooked in my experience...


They are here too lol these are like the 1-100 logs all gathered up in one pile haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------

